# Mis-Diagnosed



## Family in Turmoil (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi all,I haven't posted in a while but I wanted to update that my daughter is doing much better now that we figured out she had been misdiagnosed as having IBS. In fact, she has delayed onset food allergies. The biggest culprit is cane sugar. She has managed to avoid it now for over two years and uses agave nectar in her tea and for some baking needs. She also has to avoid dairy, soy, potatoes and rice but now that she knows what to not to eat, she is slowly getting better. A chiropractor near us did a blood test called the ALCAT for food sensitivities. It also looked at things that were not food... like aluminum (in deodorant and such.) It is difficult to avoid these things, but as you can imagine, not nearly as difficult as living with the terrible symptoms. I'm happy to report that she is living on campus as college, attending most classes (still has some bad days) and by all accounts - thriving!


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Im new to the site and i just wanted to say that i am so happy that your daughter is better because i know how my mom feels about me. well i hope she stays well









Family in Turmoil said:


> Hi all,I haven't posted in a while but I wanted to update that my daughter is doing much better now that we figured out she had been misdiagnosed as having IBS. In fact, she has delayed onset food allergies. The biggest culprit is cane sugar. She has managed to avoid it now for over two years and uses agave nectar in her tea and for some baking needs. She also has to avoid dairy, soy, potatoes and rice but now that she knows what to not to eat, she is slowly getting better. A chiropractor near us did a blood test called the ALCAT for food sensitivities. It also looked at things that were not food... like aluminum (in deodorant and such.) It is difficult to avoid these things, but as you can imagine, not nearly as difficult as living with the terrible symptoms. I'm happy to report that she is living on campus as college, attending most classes (still has some bad days) and by all accounts - thriving!


----------

